# Canadian Queen quart



## jaroadshow1867 (May 13, 2018)

I just acquired this beautiful mint extremely rare jar. The Queen - Canadian made version.  It has the square base shoulder, 2 threads only , flat un-embossed base.  Different, larger embossing than the American common version.     Stunning jar.  Thought I would share it.

Redbook #12 - Number 2433-2 

jaroadshow


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 13, 2018)

Beautiful find!  I can't remember ever seeing one of those before.


----------

